
The Noise-Arch Archive: Underground cassette tape collection - okfine
https://archive.org/details/noise-arch
======
UserRights
Is there a way to rsync this or any other possibility to mirror it
programmatically (via cron)?

It is very surprising to see how "low" their fundraising goal is set compared
to wikipedia and how much value they generate from this budget for the
internet.

We should rise more attention for archive.org.

~~~
UserRights
Other question: what exactly does the loudspeaker icon? Should there be any
action triggered (that does not work in my browser)? What happens when you
click the highlighted icon?

------
qzxvwt
Better here than hosted on some volatile service that'll be gone again in 5
years.

